# Wellness Core vs. Complete Health



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have been seeing that some cat owners have mentinoned feeding Wellness Core. Is this the dry formula and is it better than the Wellness Complete Health dry which is what I have been feeding my cats. I have been also feeding my cats the canned wellness chicken and did not realize that they had a core canned variety. Is this also better than the regular Wellness chicken? Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

One of my friend works at a pet store that only sells the high end foods for cats and dogs. I just remember her telling me about the change in Wellness but they were going to just sell the CORE since its for cat that have allergies because of the limited ingrediences... I think! Im not sure but I think maybe cats with IBD can use that brand too.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

CORE is a grain-free formula so it is better than the regular formula. However, my cats flat out _refuse_ to eat it. I have no clue why as they are not picky and will eat just about any food put down for them. This is the one food they have ever refused to eat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

While most of the regular Wellness canned line is grain free, the CORE canned is higher protein...so yes better than the regular line.

The CORE dry food is the only grain free option in the Wellness dry food line. It also has a significantly higher protein content, so again, the better choice (assuming your cats will eat it).

I would not consider CORE a limited ingredient diet, it contains 4 different meat proteins (chicken, turkey and 2 types of fish).


----------

